# ubuntu dd externe usb



## marian (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, d'après ce que j'ai lu, mon iMac Intel peut booter sur 1 dd externe usb....ça tombe bien j'en ai un !!!!...mais comment faire pour qu'Ubuntu démarre ???...après fin de l'installation du dit Ubuntu et redémarrage du Mac, Refit me propose bien 2 choix (OS X ou le pingouin) sauf qu'au lancement du pingouin, j'obtiens un message d'erreur comme quoi il est impossible de booter (c'est un truc qui explique que Apple et les disques usb, ça le fait pas !)...":hein: 
alors possible ou pas possible ???? j'ai lu un tas de choses à ce sujet et je suis perdue !!!...(quand je redémarre sur mon disque interne où se trouve OSX, le DD externe n'est pas "lu" par OSX, pourtant la carte de partition est bien GUID)
J'ai besoin de vos lumières, merci !


----------



## Djehemdji (12 Novembre 2010)

Marian,

J'ai testé avec Ubuntu sur une clé USB et rEFIt me dit la même chose que chez toi.

J'ai trouvé ça sur http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=109974&p=2

 Problèmes rencontrés pour ce genre d'installation  :    Avant  de commencer, il faut savoir que l'EFIT, présent sur les mac intel, ne  permet pas de booter sur d'autre systèmes d'exploitation, installés sur  DD externe, que mac os x. Cela oblige donc à installer le répertoire  /boot et Grub sur le DD interne afin qu'il se charge de faire démarrer  l'Ubuntu présent sur le DD externe.

Il y a quelques lignes de commandes à entrer pour créer la partition grub sur le disque interne, samou explique tout dans le post.

Djehemdji


----------



## marian (12 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse car, j'étais aussi arrivée au point où on sait qu'EFIT ne permet pas le boot sur DD externe pour des OS autres que OSX (et c'est bien dommage...mais ça changera peut être et même sûrement), mais j'avais pas vu cette page du forum Ubuntu (et pourtant, j'ai cherché !!!!) et elle est très intéressante !...je vais tenter la manip dès que j'aurais du temps...je posterais le résultat


----------



## marian (13 Novembre 2010)

hum, hum...galère quand même !...j'ai essayé autre chose : DD externe en 2 partitions
1 - install OSX = OK ----> disque de démarrage
2 - install Ubuntu

après redémarrage : même problème ! Refit m'offre le choix mais au boot sur le pingouin, même message d'erreur 

j'ai pas du mettre le grub où il fallait ou alors j'ai oublié autre chose, je sais pas ! mais c'est bien galère quand même

d'ailleurs, je précise que si je m'inflige tout ça, c'est que mon DD interne montre des signes de fatigue et que "bascule" en DD externe en attendant que mon bas de laine est l'air moins maigrichon pour assurer les réparations !


----------



## marian (19 Novembre 2010)

voilà, c'est fait ! (je ne sais pas encore si c'est stable, on verra !) :
- dd interne avec 2 partitions, 1 pour osx et 1 dispo
- dd externe, ubuntu, 1 partition avec le swap, 1 autre avec / + à l'install j'ai mis /boot sur la partition libre du dd interne et parmi le choix des dd pour le grub, j'ai indiqué le dd interne

(pour le moment, j'ai zappé refit du dd interne parce que mon dd interne en un un coup dans le cigare et que je ne voulais pas sur-charger le truc) donc via alt au démarrage, j'ai choisi le dd qui représente la partition où j'ai installé /boot et hop j'arrive sur le menu de choix entre ubuntu, osx (celui écran fond noir), je choisis ubuntu et voilà j'y suis !

bon je peaufinerais ça un de ces quatre vu que j'ai des dd externes dans tous les coins avec des os de ci et delà (après tous ces essais  !)

en tous cas, mon dd interne qui me lâche est en sursis mais j'ai osx sur 1 dd externe qui tournera de toute manière et ubuntu qui "vit" pour le moment grâce à la partition du dd interne...tant que celle là tient, le tout tiendra !!!

au plaisir !


----------



## Djehemdji (19 Novembre 2010)

C'est le moment que je préfère dans l'informatique : quand les efforts sont récompensés !
Merci pour les infos.


----------



## marian (19 Novembre 2010)

je partage ton avis...et je me suis gratifiée et félicitée )) j'exagère mais j'ai quand même eu un gros smile quand j'ai vu le truc booté !
je ne suis pas sûre que ça soit très stable mais en attendant.....

it's up to you, now !

si besoin, je répondrais au mieux aux questions éventuelles


----------

